# Aston Martin V8 Vantage Detailed by Auto Finesse



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Its been a while since iv posted up any of our work, and its also been a while since we have worked on anything other than Aston Martins. (and that dont look likely to change anytime soon with the next 7 big details all being Astons) still cant complain as we do like them 

This V8 Vantage was in for an Enhancement detail with the added extras of an interior deep clean and a bumper scuff repair.

How it looked on arrival:













































































































So we start things off as usual with the wheels, using our own Imperial wheel cleaner and various brushes etc:





































Once the wheels where cleaned up we set about the bodywork, Pre jet with warm water, then on to treating the bodywork with a degreaser to remove as much grime etc from all the gaps and grills:
































































Then on to washing using two buckets, 3 mits and our Lather shampoo:



















Once clean, the lower areas where treated to a citrus tar remover:










Rinsed and then on to claying the paintwork with a fine grade grey clay and lube:










Not too much removed from the roof etc:










But the back end was smothered:










Dried off and in to the bay for us to see what we where dealing with:














































Being an enhancement detail our job is to try and make as great an improvement as possible with just a hit or two, so we decided to give our pre wax cleanser Rejuvenate an outing on this occasion. Via rotary polisher on a Megs polishing pad (further refinement with the same product on a blue 3M finishing pad) it done the job nicely:










Before:










During:










After (further refined latter on):



















Before:










After:










Before:










After:





































Once the paint correction was done there was one last area (as shown in the before pics) that needed a bit more than a "polish". Flattened out and primed ready for colour:










Once painted and cleared it was left looking like this:










The car was with us a while (a week), so we cracked on with the rest of what we had to do and came back to polish and refine (as well as clean up that polish in the gap the keen eyed amongst you will pick up on  Pics of it finished a bit latter on)

Mike on his way around refining with the Rejuvenate and 3M finishing pad:










Whilst i cleaned up around all the edges etc, before applying the first coat of our "Spirit" Wax:





































Tyres dressed, Interior detailed, exhaust tips polished, engine bay finished, glass cleaned and a final wipe down:






































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Leaves us with these final results:



























































































And the final results of that earlier repair (you will have to excuse the dog in the pic, he was following me around all day )



















A last few finished shots:




























We hope you enjoyed the write up, and as always any comments and questions are appreciated.

Regards

James & the Auto Finesse team.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Very nice detail & repair. I love the colour of this car.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking finish James


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks brilliant now James, what a difference the 'rejeuvenate' made with the two pad combo's!! Haven't managed to get around to using it yet but the rest of the products have been brilliant


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Beautiful, nuff said.:thumb:


----------



## hmi1750 (Apr 23, 2006)

love it and the way you repaired it! Perfect!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning finish.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning..


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Outstanding ...:thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Top work as per usual, I bet poor Mike is sick of those grilles by now:lol:

Looks like rejuvinate is next on my list of product purchases:thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Spot on buddy :thumb:..

So shall we be calling you swissFinesse or zyAuto now, with your new range of products ..


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Simply fantastic James. Glad the pictures/camera do your work justice. 

Immense worksmanship.

Products look great as always. Should have my thread up tomorrow few pics of zest. 

Keep up the good work. 

How do you rate spirit? Is it the top end? Most durable?


----------



## Tol (Jul 16, 2006)

Lovely work, lovely car. 

The teal cuff of the sweatshirt your painter is wearing suggests that the spray work was carried out by one of those awful ChipsAway repairers that no-one who cares about cars should ever trust with their P&J? ;-)


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

gally said:


> Simply fantastic James. Glad the pictures/camera do your work justice.
> 
> Immense worksmanship.
> 
> ...


Its our top end wax, obviously i rate it, as its made to the exact spec id want a wax, all the waxes in the range are good, and all have a job to do, this is the most durable in the range yes :thumb:



Tol said:


> Lovely work, lovely car.
> 
> The teal cuff of the sweatshirt your painter is wearing suggests that the spray work was carried out by one of those awful ChipsAway repairers that no-one who cares about cars should ever trust with their P&J? ;-)


Think you might be reading to much in to that mate  Look at the type of cars we work on, we aint going to be letting people who dont know what they are doing do the work now are we? everyone we use is tried tested and good at there job.


----------



## Tol (Jul 16, 2006)

James B said:


> Think you might be reading to much in to that mate  Look at the type of cars we work on, we aint going to be letting people who dont know what they are doing do the work now are we? everyone we use is tried tested and good at there job.


Nice to know that someone in the network has your trust  Helps undo the unfair reputation on here that tends to tar all with the same brush :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice tidy up. Good to see rejuvante being run by the machine and giving nice results.


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

Absolutely glorious!

And this has to be my favourite Vantage picture ever:










I never really appreciated how curvaceous that part of the body was before.

:thumb:


----------



## Tristan001 (Dec 20, 2009)

fantastic looking car, great results


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

Cracking stuff James! i love the colour of the Aston, a real eye catcher. Its good to see the effects of the pre wax cleanser Rejuvenate, looks like great stuff to use....wink wink!! lol. so we will be fed with more Astons to come then ay?


----------



## cheffi (Apr 12, 2008)

that colour on this car is very close to porn...


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

very nice indeed


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks amazing. I think I might have one of these instead of a baby


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

awesome work dude


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

great stuff


----------



## f2mark (Mar 23, 2011)

fantastic work love the car, if only


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

A great looking repair and fantastic work James


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Which detail brush is this?


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Stunning, looks dripping wet.


----------



## BrianD1991 (Mar 30, 2011)

good job car look immaculate did you sit and listen to it after cleaning it such a good sounds from them cars !


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

great job James.. loving it.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

very nice work as always mate :thumb:

the pics are looking very fresh with your new cam too :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Superb mate - very nice


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Amazing work, great finish :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Absolutely stunning car - gorgeous colour with some real shine added back into the paint! Great repair too - also really good to see you using your own products! :thumb:


----------



## gfwilliams (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice James 


Damn dog


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

gfwilliams said:


> Nice James
> 
> Damn dog


Hey mate :thumb:

The dog likes to get in the pics where he can, as you saw today he follows me everywhere.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Great work guys, been looking for this


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Top stuff lads.

Great images too.:thumb:


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking work my man. As always of course.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Great work,stunning car!.


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice car..
Nice Job...
Nice gloss


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Stunning car and finish. I am so in love with the colour :argie:


----------



## composite (Jan 31, 2012)

Top work there james!


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

phenominal James!!!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, a great job and fantastic result of outstanding quality.

Thank-you, John Tht.


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Beautiful work James!


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Wow, very nice work :thumb:. Love the color.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

My fav Aston & the best colour.


----------



## Lightning Fast (Aug 17, 2008)

Love the car, I want one


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

:argie: Stunning :argie:


----------

